# Estacionamiento Automatico



## generador (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola. Necesito una ayuda ya que voy a empezar a armar un proyecto y quisiera algunas ideas todo lo que puedan aportar lo voy agradecer...

Bueno, necesito armar una especie de estacionamiento electronico. Teniendo en cuenta que debe tener 100 puestos, para controlar la entrada y salida de los carros el profesor dijo que se podían controlar con dispositivos laser, fotoresistencias, fotodiodos.

Necesitaria un contador de 0 a 99  ascendente y descendente. Por ejemplo cada vez que entre un carro el contador debe ascender y al salir descender, éstos tengo ideas de como hacerlo pero lo mas importante el circuito debe ver que cuando el contandor llegue a 100 debe escribirce la palabra FULL 

Serian 4 display 2 para visualisar el conteo de la salida y entrada de los carros y otros dos para mostrar la palabra completa.

Bueno, a ésto se le suma que tengo tambien que montar una fuente De 110v a 5v ya que vamos a tomar corriente Ac, no podemos usar las fuentes del laboratorio  

Espero que me puedan ayudar tengo algunos dias para terminar esto. Gracias !


----------



## pepechip (Jul 7, 2008)

hola
me supongo que si necesitas ayuda para montar una simple fuente de 5v, para el resto del circuito aun lo tendras mas complicado, supongo que utilizaras un microcontrolador. 

Para detectar si el vehiculo entra o sale deveras de poner 2 barreras opticas muy proximas entre si, de modo que la primera que sea interrumpida de dira si el vehiculo entra o sale (funcionamiento similar a un encoder).

Primeramente te creas unas rutinas que te lea las entradas, en donde determinas si el programa continua en la rutina de salida o de entrada, donde devera de esperar a que termine el coche de atravesar la barrera. Si el coche entra entonces (coche +1), y si sale (coche -1).
Cuando la variable "coche" coincida con el numero programado activas full.

Para manejar el display puedes utilizar el cd4511 que es un conversor de BCD a 7 segmentos, aunque dicho integrado solo te puede representar numeros no letras, pero lo que puedes hacer cuando el parquin este lleno es accionar un zumbador y al mismo tiempo el display ponerlo intermitente.


----------



## generador (Jul 8, 2008)

Gracias pepechip de verdad osea todo lo que dices esta muy bien y me parece interesante lo de usar un pic pero todavia no he visto micro  la voy a ver para el proximo trimestre. . . Bueno en fin gracias otra ves pero necesito hacerlo a base de Circuitos integrados no puedo usar Un microcontrolador Alguna recomendacion con algunos Integrados? 

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2008)

Mira este post sobre un contador Up & Dawn

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-creciente-decreciente-up-down-136/


----------



## generador (Jul 10, 2008)

Bueno he podido montar el circuito casi a la perfeccion solo me falta algo que de verdad no he logrado como hacerla 

Explico al final del conteo osea 99+1 tengo q mostrar en 4 display la palabra F U L L despues de un arreglo y viendo algunas cosas he podido sacar un pulso en 100 y gracias a este la Palabra F U pero necesito q en los otros 2 display q se ve el conteo cambien al mismo tiempo en el pulso 100 a L L para terminar la palabra ¿LA PREGUNTA ES? 

Como hacer que estos dos display cambien a LL justo despues del ultimo pulso o carro de entrada? (99+1) Pongo las imagenes para que se entienda mejor 

Salu2


----------



## vdfe (Jul 17, 2008)

para que agregues las "eles(ll)" puedes poner los segmentos d, e, f, de los 2 restantes display juntos a positivo o negativo segun sea el caso(anodo o catodo comun) con una resistencia y en el comun ponerle un transistor como interruptor para que cuando te llegue ese pulso active el transistor y se enciende


----------



## kevin calles (Ago 29, 2010)

generador nose si me pudes ayudar enviandome tu diagrama de ese proyecto ya que ami me a tocado uno igual que cuando entre un carro acienda y cuando salga decienda  y cuente hasta 99, se lo agradecere mucho ...


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola kevin calles

No creo que “generador” te responda; ve la fecha de su ultimo mensaje (10/Jul/2008)

Mejor analiza los circuitos que salen en estos enlaces, tal vez uno te sirva de ejemplo para desarrollar el tuyo.

Mensaje #2https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-personas-40535/ 
Inconclusohttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/sistema-digital-control-ingreso-vehiculos-33088/index2.html 
Ver mensajes de RaulVega90https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-objeto-duda-33820/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## awsdeefrg (May 17, 2014)

Buenas noches, de antemano gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer mi pregunta.
Bueno la cuestion es la siguiente, tengo que presentar un proyecto final en el cual se de uso a los PLC, a lo cual decidi hacer un "estacionamiento inteligente" pero me quedan unas dudas que tengo que resolver aun y espero puedan ayudarme, estas son:

1.-Como usar correctamente los fototransistores para entregar 12 voltios a la salida del plc, y 5 a la salida de un ttl (contador 74192)?

Ahora lo intento plantear de la siguiente manera: el TTL solo cuenta hacia arriba o hacia abajo cuando los 2 (UP/DOWN) estan recibiendo un valor alto y cualquiera de los 2 desciende a un valor bajo, y es cuando cuenta hacia arriba o hacia abajo, hasta alli todo perfecto, pero la cuestion es la siguiente, tengo que hacer que la señal que se emita cuando se interrumpan los infrarrojos llegue tanto al plc como al contador para mostrarlo en un display, el problema es que el PLC recibe pulsos de 12voltios y los TTL necesitan 5, a lo cual imagino puedo usar un diodo zener como limitador, pero el problema total reside en la forma de pulso, me imagino que el plc interpreta la señal de entrada de manera que esta se encuentre en estado bajo y pase a estado alto, a lo cual es todo lo contrario al TTL, ya que este como lo mencione antes, necesita que las 2 entradas esten en alto y que pase alguna a bajo para contear... imagine en usar un 7404 pero mi idea es limitarme a usar la minima cantidad de integrados, ya que no cuento con mucho espacio en el protoboard, sera posible alguna idea?

2.-Como agrego un candado a las cantidades?

por decirlo asi, que cuando llegue al 9 (cantidad maxima, solo trabajare un display) este no pase de alli, y de igual manera con el cero, de manera que no de ese famoso brinco del 0 al 9 y del 9 al 0 respectivamente, me encuentro tambien con este problema en el plc el cual es un kv-10 de keyence, cuando simulo el programa que tengo hasta ahora de prototipo hace lo mismo, salta de 9(valor maximo) a 0 y de igual manera con el 0 al 9.... esto realmente no es mucho problema ya que podria limitarme a que al llegar al 9 no se interrumpa accidentalmente la señal para evitar el salto, pero seria mucho mejor si pudiera resolverse.

3.-Como hago el calculo de las resistencias necesarias para el foto transistor? 

uso resistencias entre 100k y 1k en el simulador, pero funcionaran igual o al menos en un rango parecido en la vida real?

4.- Hay alguna opcion no tan "compleja" como los fototransistores pero que sea similar o igual en funcionamiento?

Me lo habia planteado en un laser y foto resistencia pero aun no me doy una idea fija de como lograrlo, quiero entregar algo profesional dentro de mi nivel, asi que lo preferente seria solucionar los problemas con foto transistores, asi que usar switches mecanicos u alguna otra opcion "fisica" va hasta el final, pero agradeceria sugerencias.


Quise anexar imagenes pero no me dejo... Gracias. ...

Ver el archivo adjunto 110428

Ver el archivo adjunto 110429


----------



## Milesatra (May 17, 2014)

Como respuesta a tus pregutnas te tengo varias la primera:
El 74192 resive un pulso bajo en la entrada CLK que no se este usando y revisa el cambio de estado en la otra, no al contrario, asi se logra que no se active accidentalmente el otro CLK mientras que si se manda un pulso positivo no es tan seguro.
Ademas el fototrancistor es unicamente un transistor comun y corriente que se activa con cantidad de luz en este caso si no estoy mal, infrarroja, asi que puede entregar cualquier voltaje con el que lo alimentes en su colector por lo tanto te recomiendo que lo alimentes con 5v que es el valor 1 por defecto para el CLK del 74192.
Para tu problema del "candado" te tengo varias opciones la primera es con compuertas logicas y es que pongas una NAND que multiplique las salidas Q0 y Q4 que son las que se activan para el 9 y que la salida la pongas a un trancistor que valla de la fuente de alimentacion al fototrancistor de modo que al llegar a 9 la NAND de como resultado el 0 y el trancistor se corte por lo que no importara si el fototrancistor se activa o no, no entregara tension.
Si esa no te gusta podrias usar un flip-flop tipo T que le conectes el CLK con una resistencia de 330 o de 1k a la salida Borrow o el Carry del 74192 dependiendo si es ascendente o descendente y la entrada T siempre a un valor fijo de 1 al mismo tiempo que el borrow o el carrier despues de la resistencia puedes poner tambien un boton a atierra para un reset manual por si lo llegases a necesitar. 
y con respecto a las resistencias del fototransistor, mmm.. no entendi bien.. hablas de las resistencias limitadoras d elos transistores?... si es asi es sencillo hay muchas explicaciones en internet de como se calculan y te invito a que las busques pues las explican mejor que lo que yo podria decirtelas.. .
Como ultimo punto, un fototransistor y un led infrarrojo no tienen tanto alcance como para separarlos 2m como minimo de ancho de un carro, por lo que yo te recomiendo mejor un sensor magnetico que este debajo de un "tumulo" o rampa de metal que se pueda bajar de modo que el iman este en el punto mas alto de este bulto y el sensor en la parte baja y cuando un carro pase, baje esta rampa y ahga topar el iman con el sensor y asi que cuente el CLK.


----------



## awsdeefrg (May 18, 2014)

Agradezco mucho tu respuesta, tendre en mente usar los relojes de el 74192 tal y como me lo indicas para no tener que usar inversores y demas, y respecto al candado, ya lo habia hecho de esa manera y supongo lo dejare asi sin pasar de cero para evitar desconfigurarlo o que la informacion no vaya a par con el plc, el proyecto en realidad es mas que una maqueta, ya que es un proyecto escolar, a lo cual usare los infrarojos a no mas de 10 cms, con algun carrito de juguete e implementare un led que indique cuando se ha alcanzado el numero maximo de vehiculos (9), o la idea principal era hacerlo con un servo motor, o un motor normal para cuando llegare a 9 sirviera de barra limitadora, y cuando bajara el conteo (abajo de 9) volviera a su posicion normal, pero me soy incapaz de imaginarme como puedo hacerlo en el programa del plc ya que supongo necesitare algun puente h o demas... Gracias por tu respuesta me ayudo mucho, sin embargo espero mas opiniones para ver que le puedo sumar al proyecto , Reitero Gracias por la ayuda, me ha sido de mucha utilidad


----------

